# Editing posts/comments



## Kman95 (Jun 27, 2015)

How do you edit a post or comment you made? I'v seen other people have done it because there is this check mark beside there post that says "comment has been edited by its owner".
I was wondering how you do that?


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 27, 2015)

Kman95 said:


> How do you edit a post or comment you made? I'v seen other people have done it because there is this check mark beside there post that says "comment has been edited by its owner".
> I was wondering how you do that?


You can only edit your post on FA within a certain time frame of posting.


----------



## Kman95 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ah, well damn ><.But thanks for letting me know.How long is that time frame if I may ask so I will know in the future?


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 27, 2015)

Kman95 said:


> Ah, well damn ><.But thanks for letting me know.How long is that time frame if I may ask so I will know in the future?


5 Minutes


----------

